# Back rack strobes



## fishinRI13 (Sep 20, 2011)

hey guys, just put a back rack on my truck and am looking for some ideas on putting LEDs in it, would kind of like them to flush mount because I don't want them sticking way out and breaking off. I have searched around and haven't seen a whole lot that I think would work. Was wondering if any of you have any ideas? Maybe some pictures and recommendations of set ups that you guys have...? Any help is appreciated, thanks guys!


----------



## shawn_ (Jan 19, 2014)

Just installed a backrack on my 01 f250 I didn't install strobes but I did install 2- 7" Led flood lights to flip on for when reversing. I am also going to be installing a 30" light bar across the back and a shrobe light bar on the top.


----------



## fishinRI13 (Sep 20, 2011)

I have 4 pods on the back of mine, 2 floods facing outwards and 2 spots facing straight backwards. Best thing I ever did. Saw one today with 4 flashers on it, but they stuck out about 1.5" each and I'm afraid I may bust them or knock them off, so I wasn't sure if they made flush mount ones or maybe some that don't stick out that far. Have spent some time searching around but couldn't quite find what I wanted. Figured I would see if anyone had some ideas.


----------



## shawn_ (Jan 19, 2014)

Did you receive my pm?


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

Here is a rack I made with flush lights. I have since made a dumpbed with the same style headache rack.


----------

